# HPV Shots



## Miss Thing (Feb 13, 2007)

The issues of HPV shots, supposebly preventing cervical cancer is flooding the news. Should you get it, not get it? Well I went to my gyno recently and asked about it. It turns out the chances of being touched or contaminated by the virus is extreme. 90% of the population carries it, making it almost a fact that if you have had sexual intercourse with more then two people, you are infected. The thing is that in most it lays dormant, never becoming anything such as a cancer. It is also an issue for those not sexually active yet, whether or not to get the shot to prevent when there is the possibility of consequences. 
 jeez!


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Feb 13, 2007)

My mom wants me to get it, so I think I'm getting the shot in March at my next doctor's appointment. I think it's a good idea for all females to get it, regardless of age or if they're sexually active yet, but that's just me. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 13, 2007)

well, as far as cost is involved, it's pretty expensive (unless your insurance covers it). 
from my understanding, it's only preventative only for high risk strain of HPV's that lead to cervical cancer. (so just because you're on the vaccine wouldn't necessarily mean that you won't contract HPV ever. there are over 100 strains of HPV's). 
In most cases (from what I read), HPV viruses usually goes away on its own, but there are cases in which cervical cancers can develop. My feeling is that as long as you get yourself checked out annually (and cervical cancer is easily treated successfuly if there's early detection), the vaccine wouldn't be a necessity. And this vaccine is fairly new, so I'm not sure how effective it is, or if there are any negative side effects associated with it. JMHO though.


----------



## Miss Thing (Feb 13, 2007)

This is what I was told too, and the problem with being 'safe then sorry' is that they don't know yet if the vaccines could have a consequence, its only been around for 6 yrs.  Most insurances don't cover it unless your under 18, so my doctor was telling me if I want it, they will order it for me but don't expect my insurance to pay for it & don't expect for it to even do anything, or anything effective at least. Its just a scary thought that I & most people could be already infected & not even know


----------



## purplkaret (Feb 13, 2007)

yes you should definitely get it. getting hpv increases your chances of getting cancer because the virus pretty much makes your cells "act cancerous" in a way in order to reproduce. and if that ever gets out of control, cancer results. 

the thing about not 100% protecting you against HPV is because there are many strains of it but the vaccine only targets the most common ones. but this is where it is up to u to practice safe sex. 

and go tell your boyfriends/male friends to do it!! it's not just for women. and if u ever plan on having unprotected sex with a monogamous partner, u guys can go do it together. the risks for cancer are so great from all aspects of life (sun, food, lifestyle choices) that you should take all precautions possible to prevent it. 

hahah now i feel i'm ranting but i hope that helped


----------



## Miss Thing (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplkaret* 

 
_yes you should definitely get it. getting hpv increases your chances of getting cancer because the virus pretty much makes your cells "act cancerous" in a way in order to reproduce. and if that ever gets out of control, cancer results. 

the thing about not 100% protecting you against HPV is because there are many strains of it but the vaccine only targets the most common ones. but this is where it is up to u to practice safe sex. 

and go tell your boyfriends/male friends to do it!! it's not just for women. and if u ever plan on having unprotected sex with a monogamous partner, u guys can go do it together. the risks for cancer are so great from all aspects of life (sun, food, lifestyle choices) that you should take all precautions possible to prevent it. 

hahah now i feel i'm ranting but i hope that helped _

 
Wait- 
Guys can get the shot too? I never heard this, and you are safe against it if you are using protection?


----------



## purplkaret (Feb 14, 2007)

yes. because both men and women can get warts, therefore both men and women can have the hpv virus. warts are spread through skin on skin contact. so if it is somewhere that is not protected by a rubber, it will be spread. and a breakout, much like herpes, can be there without showing any symptoms. 

they target it toward women b/c of the risk of cervical cancer that men dont have for obvious reasons. but they are still at risk of getting and carrying the virus, thus putting whomever they sleep with at risk for cervical cancer.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tadzio79* 

 
_In most cases (from what I read), HPV viruses usually goes away on its own, but there are cases in which cervical cancers can develop._

 
HPV does not go away. It is a virus, and therefore stays in the body. It does go dormant, but you are never "cured" in the sense that you don't have it anymore. For example, if you are diagnosed with a wart causing strain (which only happens at the point of outbreak), and after treatment or removal of the warts, the likelihood of a repeat outbreak practically disappears if you remain wart free for a year or more. 

I say get it. I was diagnosed with HPV one month to the day after the vaccine was released (and my doctor told me there was no point in getting it). There is no way to know what strain you have unless you have  a DNA test done on the virus, and I don't know what strain I have, so I have to make sure to get everything inspected throughly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Had I gotten the vaccine, I might have been able to avoid the absolute stress that this crap caused me. With that said, HPV is so common chances are if you've had sexual contact of any kind (not just sex, but anything) you've come into contact with it. Do yourself a favor though and get it. Cancer isn't good, but neither are warts (which I believe are covered in the vaccine). Having one removed from such a sensitive area is not fun. 

Sorry for the novel!


----------



## purplkaret (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eastsidesunset* 

 
_I say get it. I was diagnosed with HPV one month to the day after the vaccine was released (and my doctor told me there was no point in getting it). _

 

I would have to disagree with your doctor b/c though u have one strain, there are many more strains that you are still at risk of getting. and if you get more than one then u run greater risk of cervical cancer. so even for you, i would suggest to get vaccinated.


----------



## Ciara (Feb 14, 2007)

It a series of three shots....
I just took my second shot last week.

Insurance companies will only cover women upto the age of 26.  I just turned 26 today....according to my insurance company they will still cover my third shot.  Otherwise my last shot wouldve cost me $180.

Cancer is a scary thing....one less thing to work about


----------



## uopgirlie (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplkaret* 

 
_and go tell your boyfriends/male friends to do it!! it's not just for women. and if u ever plan on having unprotected sex with a monogamous partner, u guys can go do it together. the risks for cancer are so great from all aspects of life (sun, food, lifestyle choices) that you should take all precautions possible to prevent it. 
_

 
Just so you know, the FDA has not approved Gardasil (the HPV vaccine) for use in men.  It is only indicated in girls and women 9 to 26 years of age.

Edit: that doesn't mean it won't be used in men (some men were included in the studies used to approve the drug), it just means that it definitely won't be covered on insurance for men, and most doctors will probably be reluctant to use it in men because of liability reasons.


----------



## Miss Thing (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciara* 

 
_It a series of three shots....
I just took my second shot last week.

Insurance companies will only cover women upto the age of 26.  I just turned 26 today....according to my insurance company they will still cover my third shot.  Otherwise my last shot wouldve cost me $180.

Cancer is a scary thing....one less thing to work about_

 
Happy birthday to you ! 

hm, my insurance or in NY maybe, they only cover up to 18 yrs of age

oops, you are from NY, never mind..maybe its just my insurance that will cover it for 18, but my doctor said don't expect your insurance to cover it without even asking me what my insurance was.


----------



## Ciara (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Thing* 

 
_Happy birthday to you ! 

hm, my insurance or in NY maybe, they only cover up to 18 yrs of age

oops, you are from NY, never mind..maybe its just my insurance that will cover it for 18, but my doctor said don't expect your insurance to cover it without even asking me what my insurance was._

 

Thank you!!!  Its sucks though w/ all this snow and ice.

Anywho, back on the subject, if I were you I would def. call up your insurance company to find out.  Im almost positive it should be upto 26 years old.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplkaret* 

 
_I would have to disagree with your doctor b/c though u have one strain, there are many more strains that you are still at risk of getting. and if you get more than one then u run greater risk of cervical cancer. so even for you, i would suggest to get vaccinated._

 

Oops, wasn't clear. I asked about the vaccine before I was diagnosed, and my doctor told me no. Now that I've got it, I've heard most insurance companies won't cover getting it. I'd be fine paying for it if my insurance refuses to cover it, but I'm a broke college student. 

But I just found out the other day that there are some clinics in my city that will do it for free, so I've got to look into it.


----------



## aeni (Mar 6, 2007)

I have it and my sister had it too when she was my age.  She also died of cervical cancer 10 years ago.  So I'm interested in Gardasil, but when I saw my doctor last month they didn't have any in stock except at the University which doesn't take any insurance. Weird.

And I only say "it" b/c Google is amazing that way.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_I have it and my sister had it too when she was my age. She also died of cervical cancer 10 years ago. So I'm interested in Gardasil, but when I saw my doctor last month they didn't have any in stock except at the University which doesn't take any insurance. Weird.

And I only say "it" b/c Google is amazing that way._

 
I am so sorry to hear about your sister.

Can't you go to another doctor? Call around.


----------



## aeni (Mar 6, 2007)

It's really low on the list of things I need to do.  But I should call.

And thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  She was 34 and I was 12, so I never really knew her but my mom went and is still going through hell on it, so all of her grandkids and myself "must get Gardasil shots!"


----------



## Moppit (Mar 6, 2007)

I have had two irregular pap tests and a biopsy so I will find out shortly if I have HPV and more importantly one of the types that can lead to cervical cancer.  I explained this to my daughter and she was all for the shots.  She just got the vaccine from the pharmacy and is getting her first shot next week.  My Dr. even said that if I don't have any of the types to cause warts or cervical cancer that I can get the vaccine too so I won't get them in the future and I am way over the age of 26 that has been suggested as the oldest to get the vaccine.  

I recommend that young women seriously think about getting this vaccine because one unprotected encounter is all it takes to possibly get HPV.


----------

